# NVIDIA GeForce 480 + konsola podczasz botowania + UEFI?

## rastabaddon

Mam dziwny problem podczas botowania zaraz po wybraniu kernela z gruba moja konsola jest strasznie nieczytelna 

az do wczytania sie Xow. (sterownikow nvidia). Potem wszystko jest w porzadku.

Konsola wyglada normalnie przy shutdown.

Zalaczam obrazki:

[img]http://s29.postimg.org/dieo0hrfn/image.jpg[/img]

[img]http://s29.postimg.org/xvrk7acyr/image.jpg[/img]

[img]http://s29.postimg.org/c0admlc83/image.jpg[/img]

[img]http://s29.postimg.org/bg9l8i42r/image.jpg[/img]

[img]http://s29.postimg.org/xs2c4rwv7/image.jpg[/img]

Pod Xami Karta dziala stabilnie, nie przegrzewa sie zero problemow. Tylko ta konsola.

Mozliwe ze cos zapomnialem wkompilowac w kernel.

Mam wkompilowanego framebufera VESA bez nvidia-fb.

Bede wdzieczny za naprowadzenie na rozwiazanie.

----------

## halvmork

Vesa powinna działać bez problemu, jaką wersję GRUB-a używasz? Jakie parametry przekazujesz do jądra przy starcie? 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Uvesafb

Dla mnie to wygląda na błąd w konfiguracji. Zweryfikuj instalację z podanym linkiem.

----------

